# PFF Meet and Greet



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I would like to invite members of the PFF to get together and play a little poker for free .... that's right, FREE!!! 
Monday night, June 9th.... show up at 6... tournament starts at 7pm... prizes to winners... NO SMOKING inside... Great Drink Prices... $1.25 drafts and $2.00 wells... food available. 
Come out and join us... respond on here I'd u can make it so we can plan accordingly... 
NO BETTER PLACE TO SHARE FISHING STORIES THAN WHILE PLAYING POKER!!!

At Fusion Grill... located off Mobile Hwy at Osceola Gold Course Restaurant...


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

where's it being held at


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Yea, where's it at? I would like to go


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Added location... thanks for pointing it out, lol. I was typing and playing poker at same time... haaa


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

One of the times I wish I didn't live in Navarre.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

If there is going to be one on June 23 I
Can make it. How many people have 
Been showing up?


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

We are young at this so only 15-18 so far but growing each week. We do it there every monday. Good times, Normally have ballgames on TVs.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Is it like a buy in game and what is the game?


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

No entry fee.... We play No Limit Holdem... Tournament... 15 minute blinds...


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Setting a reminder in my phone now so I don't forget!


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing a few of yall there...


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

https://m.facebook.com/events/532860633485214?acontext={"ref":3}&aref=3


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Is there any actual prize to win, considering this is free entry, or is it just bragging rights?


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Winners receive bar tabs... bragging rights are extra...


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds Fun! Wish I lived closer! 

As a Magician, I love playing Cards LOL!


----------

